# Am I the jerk here?



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public. 
So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.

My reasons:

1. If they are lying and don't have masks it will be much harder to get rid of them after they fill my car with groceries.
2. If they had masks why weren't they wearing them? It seems doubtful they wore them in the store.
3. I felt they were going to retaliate against me for demanding to see their masks.

It really seems to me that the customer should have the masks on when we arrive or at least in their hands. Am I the jerk here?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been lucky in that most of my PAX have a mask on when I pull up, if they don't they put it on when they see me put mine on as they approach. If it becomes an issue for me I will put a simple sign on my windows, mask on before doors unlocked. I will also send all PAX a preset message that I have saved in my phone.

As required by Uber and county Regulations masks are required for all passengers. Please have your mask on before approaching the vehicle. If you don't have a mask please cancel now to save both you and me our time.

Of course I wait until 2 minutes is up to send the message so if they do cancel at least I get the cancel fee.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> She claims that they do but they are in her backpack


Stores in Florida let customers in with no masks? I don't live in a horrible amount of cases county and our stores REQUIRE a mask to enter a business. No mask, no entry, no exceptions.

totally legit to drive off based on the 'backpack' excuse. Jerk score zero on this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Probably dodged a 1 star too.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ask an expert @Jerky Jeff

&#129325;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I hope you laughed as you drove off


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


According to Uber themselves: no mask no ride.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

You weren't a jerk, you did exactly the right thing.



touberornottouber said:


> She claims that they do but they are in her backpack


Well it should've been on her *face! *

Reminds me of this story I recently shared:



ariel5466 said:


> I guess I take back what I said earlier about mask policies here not being enforced. Went to Chipotle and H&R Block this afternoon and in both places I saw people getting kicked out for not wearing masks.
> 
> At Chipotle it was some college-age looking guy who tried just pulling his shirt over his nose. No dice, but he just said "whatever" and left.
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Why not give them 30 seconds to put the mask on?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I hope you laughed as you drove off


Well I didn't even look back or say another word. Nope.



KevinJohnson said:


> Why not give them 30 seconds to put the mask on?


#3 There was a high chance they would have gave me a 1* or worse a false report for "challenging them" about not having a mask. But the other problem was looking back they were very likely lying. If they did have masks they obviously did not want to wear them and had not planned on doing so in my car.

To Uber's credit they sent me an email thanking me for canceling on them. In retrospect I don't think there is any harm. If they really have a mask I bet next time they will put it on or have it in hand when the driver pulls up. That is how it should be. If they didn't have a mask they could have went back in the store and bought a couple...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


What you did wasn't a jerk move. They were trying to get their groceries in your car to lock you into the ride.

This would be a jerk move:
Buy one of these signs from amazon ($9.95)










and when they go to grab the door without a mask on their face point to the sign with the windows rolled up. Give em a wink and the two thumbs up like the guy in the picture and drive around the block to no show cancel them to collect your free money.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

No you weren’t a jerk for driving off. Your safety is the most important.

They knew the rules. They could’ve become confrontational, filed a false complaint or removed the masks after the ride started.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Put a mask on your cell phone, and smother both the Uber app and Lyft app... when your screen goes black, problem solved. :biggrin: -o::roflmao:


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

That’s the only way these paxholes will learn is if we teach them. Its the ignorant drivers who let them ride without masks that are the problem. They make it harder on the next driver.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I always send a message to confirm masks before I head toward them. If I see no mask, I drive off and cancel before they get close enough to attack my car (some garbage person punched a dent in my fender at a Trader Joe’s once).


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Self preservation is not being a jerk.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You did the right thing, they won’t learn until you leave them at the curb. No mask, no ride


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Just forget the damn mask. Don’t drive if you’re that worried about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


Same here in Louisiana !

Mandatory Masks in Public.

Unconstitutional !


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


Yor car, your rules. I dont blame you for not wanting to risk them not masking up.

I would ask they show them to me, and that they put them on. It seems they would have had plenty of time to fish them out of their bag before you arrived.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Stores in Florida let customers in with no masks?


Probably one of the reasons why they had 15,000 more cases the other day &#128580;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Why not give them 30 seconds to put the mask on?


That's what stupid people do. Open the door to a major complaint.

Any ride you do not want, just drive away.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


You're nicer than me.... I'd have cancelled at the sight of a full shopping cart... I don't do groceries or eqivelant... Nope not paid enough for the wasted time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Am I the jerk here?


No, this was effective pax filtering. The slightest hint of attitude / non-cooperation / pushback from pax means that they fail their curbside inspection and get to try again with the next driver.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Am I the jerk here?


no.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> no.
> View attachment 486150


When you're testing 10-20x more people you're going to have more results... I'm so sick of hearing...well Germany or France only had X # of cases... duh they aren't testing for it unless you go into a hospital there... here we have drive thrus like a damn chickfila.....My Lord people stop drinking the Koolaid... We had this many cases since the start and didn't know it because we weren't testing for it because we couldn't ...

Sigh....

Let's lock it all down again like idiots...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> When you're testing 10-20x more people you're going to have more results... I'm so sick of hearing...well Germany or France only had X # of cases... duh they aren't testing for it unless you go into a hospital there... here we have drive thrus like a damn chickfila.....My Lord people stop drinking the Koolaid... We had this many cases since the start and didn't know it because we weren't testing for it because we couldn't ...
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> Let's lock it all down again like idiots...


I agree that these states seeing the great surge now should stop the lockdowns and allow their residents to intermingle freely, and not wear masks, of course. Although the reason I believe this should happen is likely to be different from the reason you would want it to happen.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I agree that these states seeing the great surge now should stop the lockdowns and allow their residents to intermingle freely, and not wear masks, of course. Although the reason I believe this should happen is likely to be different from the reason you would want it to happen.


Let me guess to prove that this stupidly has been overplayed...&#129322;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Let me guess to prove that this stupidly has been overplayed...&#129322;


Incorrect.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Incorrect.


Ok then... To show it's all just a politically motivated scam to control the population?
Or

Created by the left to disrupt an election and to help them win when they know their guy can barely spell his own name?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; let us examine:

Door Number One: I can be a nice guy, become ill, suffer horribly and die.
Door Number Two: I can be a nice guy, become ill, suffer a horrid illness and be lucky to come out of it alive.
Door Number Three: I can be a jerk and breathe on my own.

Jay has on the table: I can be a nice guy, become ill, suffer a horrid illness, survive, but suffer permanent damage
Carol is pointing to the box that has:: I can be a nice guy, become infected, be asymptomatic, bring it home, infect my family, watch them suffer and some of them die.

I will take Door Number Three, Monty.
No, I do not want what Jay has on the table.
No, I do not want what is in the box to which Carol is pointing..
I will keep Door Number Three.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> It really seems to me that the customer should have the masks on when we arrive or at least in their hands. Am I the jerk here?


I don't understand why you are even Übering. Stay home, stay safe and relax.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Keep extra masks , just as a backup.
Had a pax who forgot her mask. Masks are cheap now.
Every time I go inside a gas station I forget it.😀 Then I will sprint to the car and put the mask on.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Incorrect.


You want them all to catch it and die to prove their stupidity?

Most that will catch it will suffer the minor inconvenience of a cough, if that, and move on.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok then... To show it's all just a politically motivated scam to control the population?
> Or
> 
> Created by the left to disrupt an election and to help them win when they know their guy can barely spell his own name?


Lol, incorrect again.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; let us examine:
> 
> Door Number One: I can be a nice guy, become ill, suffer horribly and die.
> Door Number Two: I can be a nice guy, become ill, suffer a horrid illness and be lucky to come out of it alive.
> ...


If Monty offers the switch, always take it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

https://brobible.com/sports/article/mlb-players-masks-florida-harassed/
This is what's happening in Florida right now, they are harassing people wearing masks and making fun of them


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Stores in Florida let customers in with no masks? I don't live in a horrible amount of cases county and our stores REQUIRE a mask to enter a business. No mask, no entry, no exceptions.
> 
> totally legit to drive off based on the 'backpack' excuse. Jerk score zero on this one. :thumbup:


Last state to close up and was the first state to reopen...
With a Governor that keeps denying it is a problem.
A Governor that fired the states person responsible for maintaining the Database and website that showed our rates of infections and deaths.
A Governor that Ordered non state residents that tested positive while here (snow birds and other Tourist/migrant worker types) or died while here to "Not Be Counted".
A Governor that still denies that reopening is why our spike is happening.

So, yeah, Florida has a lot of "deniers" that don't believe masks help or are even a good idea. And, even worse, we have folks getting violent when they are confronted for not wearing their masks.

Go figure.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Last state to close up and was the first state to reopen...
> With a Governor that keeps denying it is a problem.
> A Governor that fired the states person responsible for maintaining the Database and website that showed our rates of infections and deaths.
> A Governor that Ordered non state residents that tested positive while here (snow birds and other Tourist/migrant worker types) or died while here to "Not Be Counted".
> ...


Seems to me they are desparate to be able to claim they rode out the pandemic and put the economic train back on track. But it appears to be backfiring.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> When you're testing 10-20x more people you're going to have more results... I'm so sick of hearing...well Germany or France only had X # of cases... duh they aren't testing for it unless you go into a hospital there... here we have drive thrus like a damn chickfila.....My Lord people stop drinking the Koolaid... We had this many cases since the start and didn't know it because we weren't testing for it because we couldn't ...
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> Let's lock it all down again like idiots...


Here in America there are lots of places you still cannot get tested.
My GP works for a large local company "The Everett Clinic" She and here company cannot do testing due to a sever shortage. She cannot get a diagnostic test for her family so they can go on their Hawaiian vacation Only for those people who are symptomatic. I called Virginia mason and was immediately triaged. No test unless you have been exposed.

Testing more does not equate to more sick, just better understanding.
Murica the great and powerful still has massive shortages of PPE and tests for the citizens of the greatest nation to ever grace the earth with our garbage.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Here in America there are lots of places you still cannot get tested.
> My GP works for a large local company "The Everett Clinic" She and here company cannot do testing due to a sever shortage. She cannot get a diagnostic test for her family so they can go on their Hawaiian vacation Only for those people who are symptomatic. I called Virginia mason and was immediately triaged. No test unless you have been exposed.
> 
> Testing more does not equate to more sick, just better understanding.
> Murica the great and powerful still has massive shortages of PPE and tests for the citizens of the greatest nation to ever grace the earth with our garbage.


BS if you have 100 people tested and on average 15 test positive...

It's common sense math to deduct that if you test 10,000 people 1,500 will test positive... And then BAM it fits this shutdown narrative perfectly...

The Irony? The same amount would have been positive if NEVER tested just like in the beginning... but they wouldn't have false numbers to scare people with...now they do.

Ok so what the difference? Now our leaders can push this BS fear agenda and shut down the world again... When in fact nothing has changed except now.... NOW we know who is indeed testing positive..

It's an AGENDA people stop being sheep... Yeah it's a real illness but our government is using it to play out a narrative and morons like .... Are drinking every bit of the Koolaid.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> It's an AGENDA people stop being sheep..


I have no words for deniers, but.........You believe this is all a hoax? 100% Or is that false outrage? &#129335;‍♂ &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I have no words for deniers, but.........You believe this is all a hoax? 100% Or is that false outrage? &#129335;‍♂ &#129335;‍♂


You didn't read my post... I said I believe it's real but overplayed and being used politically


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> When you're testing 10-20x more people you're going to have more results... I'm so sick of hearing...well Germany or France only had X # of cases... duh they aren't testing for it unless you go into a hospital there... here we have drive thrus like a damn chickfila.....My Lord people stop drinking the Koolaid... We had this many cases since the start and didn't know it because we weren't testing for it because we couldn't ...
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> Let's lock it all down again like idiots...


Even at the drive through locations you have to qualify for testing based on guidelines. 
AND more importantly, the number of positive tests as a percentage of total testing hasn't gone up (which you would expect to have gone up if we were finding more asymptomatic folks). 
Same with the numbers for hospitalization among the newer numbers still sitting in the upper teens to twenty percent just like before. 
Our infection rate has, actually, risen.

Oh, and we ONLY have 3.3 million out of over 45 million tested that have come positive with just at 20% of those needing hospitalization and 4.43% dying.

And, no, we aren't seeing 40% positive antibody tests as other "deniers" like yourself said we would see.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> BS if you have 100 people tested and on average 15 test positive...
> 
> It's common sense math to deduct that if you test 10,000 people 1,500 will test positive... And then BAM it fits this shutdown narrative perfectly...
> 
> ...


So your argument is testing doesn't matter. It doesn't matter how many are sick, nor does it matter if we understand what's going on

Gotcha.

Enjoy your cartoons.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> BS if you have 100 people tested and on average 15 test positive...
> 
> It's common sense math to deduct that if you test 10,000 people 1,500 will test positive... And then BAM it fits this shutdown narrative perfectly...
> 
> ...


No, that isn't how statistics work.

If you tested 100 with 15 positive in hospitals and 4 deaths but there were, secretly because they weren't tested, another 1485 positive cases so that when you tested 10,000 you would have 1500...but still only have those 4 dead.

Instead, when the testing went up and the number of dying and in need of hospitalization actually were stable or declining (due to the initial effort to flatten the curve) that reflected a world where what you are saying Might have happened EXCEPT we actually saw daily numbers of new infections had started to trend down (mostly due to places like NYC finally getting things under control).

What we are NOW seeing is increased positive tests, WITH corresponding hospitalization in the projected percentages and we can expect to see the deaths ramp up just as they did in he first surge.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> So your argument is testing doesn't matter. It doesn't matter how many are sick, nor does it matter if we understand what's going on
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Enjoy your cartoons.


I don't think @Uberguyken watches cartoons. I think he's too busy with Deez Nutz! I don't expect you to get it, but UG Ken should. &#128512;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I said I believe it's real but overplayed and being used politically


oh i got that. I just wanted more details to see which side of deniers' island you reside on. You do know it's an island with fewer and fewer folks on it, yah? they getting sick, or they try to swim to the mainland.

Not exactly sure how it is 'overplayed'; more cases now than in March. More states have more hospitals at or near capacity; regular beds and ICU. And, please, don't repeat the GOP talking point more tests = most positive outcomes; pure bs. Whatever is said would not explain the MUCH MUCH MUCH higher rate of positives.

I hear deniers island is getting very lonely.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I don't think @Uberguyken watches cartoons. I think he's too busy with Deez Nutz! I don't expect you to get it, but UG Ken should. &#128512;


I don't think UGK thinks.

I have read him/her and it's two previous alts. No sign of cognitive action anywhere.

There.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> So your argument is testing doesn't matter. It doesn't matter how many are sick, nor does it matter if we understand what's going on
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Enjoy your cartoons.


Hey! There are some amazing cartoons in the world.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> oh i got that. I just wanted more details to see which side of deniers' island you reside on. You do know it's an island with fewer and fewer folks on it, yah? they getting sick, or they try to swim to the mainland.
> 
> Not exactly sure how it is 'overplayed'; more cases now than in March. More states have more hospitals at or near capacity; regular beds and ICU. And, please, don't repeat the GOP talking point more tests = most positive outcomes; pure bs. Whatever is said would not explain the MUCH MUCH MUCH higher rate of positives.
> 
> I hear deniers island is getting very lonely.


Yeah but it feels good to know the island seems to be devoid of Sheep. Who can't see their ass for the cloud of BS being blown.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah but it feels good to know the island seems to be devoid of Sheep. Who can't see their ass for the cloud of BS being blown.


Funny part is You are the sheep. Anyone reading you and NOT falling for the right wing hype already classifies you as the lost lamb.

Don't fret though, Your Jesus is going to bring you back to the fold.










So very many snowflakes in this world


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Funny part is You are the sheep. Anyone reading you and NOT falling for the right wing hype already classifies you as the lost lamb.
> 
> Don't fret though, Your Jesus is going to bring you back to the fold.
> 
> ...


Wear your mask and be a good citizen for the community.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah but it feels good to know the island seems to be devoid of Sheep.


you know, speaking of sheep or head-stuck-in-sand.... Mississippi hit the news cycle yesterday. Might want to take a gander at the Covid-19 portal for your state......So you don't stay head-stuck-in-sand. We wouldn't want that, now would we? Become informed. BE SAFE!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Wear your mask and be a good citizen for the community.....
> 
> View attachment 486556


As your hospitals fill up, and even middle-ground cases cannot get Oxygen treatment, we will see if you're 'Totalitarian-Panic' proves more fatal to your senior citizens than helpful.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> you know, speaking of sheep or head-stuck-in-sand.... Mississippi hit the news cycle yesterday. Might want to take a gander at the Covid-19 portal for your state......So you don't stay head-stuck-in-sand. We wouldn't want that, now would we? Become informed. BE SAFE!


Yeah yeah... And I'm in the worst county in the state and still don't give 2 F's


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> and still don't give 2 F's


I believe that is 'highly confrontational'. &#128526;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah yeah... And I'm in the worst county in the state and still don't give 2 F's


You are the greasiest










I have ever seen on my decades of internetting.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Lost me at me full cart of groceries, wouldn’t do a supermarket pick up to begin with. The masks was just just icing on the cake.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


Great job, you should get a raise.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Mask or no mask I don't care...most of us have already had this mild ass virus and didn't even know


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


No. Each of us have the right to enforce the rules as harshly or freehandly as we wish. Strictly speaking they should have had them on or been putting them on as you arrived. Everything else is irrelevant window dressing.

How anyone else would have treated this is not the issue, those are the rules, they didn't follow them, move on.



Uberguyken said:


> When you're testing 10-20x more people you're going to have more results... I'm so sick of hearing...well Germany or France only had X # of cases... duh they aren't testing for it unless you go into a hospital there... here we have drive thrus like a damn chickfila.....My Lord people stop drinking the Koolaid... We had this many cases since the start and didn't know it because we weren't testing for it because we couldn't ...
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> Let's lock it all down again like idiots...


While I agree with your point, it isn't relevant to the question.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> You are the greasiest
> 
> View attachment 486795
> 
> ...


Funny you don't seem to rate that high on my decades of internetting in fact I'd be hard pressed to say without help that I'd give a damn about your opinion.

But please by all means keep on keeping on the internet needs it's asshats to help balance out the load and I wouldn't dare take that title from you.

I did however find these for you....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Funny you don't seem to rate that high on my decades of internetting in fact I'd be hard pressed to say without help that I'd give a damn about your opinion.
> 
> But please by all means keep on keeping on the internet needs it's asshats to help balance out the load and I wouldn't dare take that title from you.
> 
> View attachment 487242


Thanks man, keep on keeping on!









The world deserves your kind of idiocy


----------



## UBER-FAILS (Mar 12, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


No, not a jerk.

P.S. Really hope you as part of the drive and and cancel what you did was drove a tiny bit and went into a parking spot where you then waited for the education shuffle fee. Double whammy!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> The same amount would have been positive if NEVER tested just like in the beginning...


Just put duct tape over the odometer in your car, so you never have to change the oil again.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> most of us have already had this mild ass virus and didn't even know


That's not what the test results say.

If there's 10 or 15% positive tests, that means there's 85% who don't have it, and didnt have it, even among people who thought they might.

No, we haven't all had it already. I wish your scenario were true, but at the moment, it's just a fantasy.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Just put duct tape over the odometer in your car, so you never have to change the oil again.
> 
> 
> That's not what the test results say.
> ...


Was you like most people sick at the beginning of the year and you don't know what it was... I was and most people I talked to was... I for one think it was them cranking up them 5G cell towers... it's now more radiation in the atmosphere than they ever have been any time in history


----------



## roxoz (Jul 2, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


I would've asked the PAX to put their masks on before being allowed to place the groceries in the trunk. Other than that, you had the right to cancel the ride.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

OMG, get out the tin foil hats.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Was you like most people sick at the beginning of the year and you don't know what it was... I was and most people I talked to was... I for one think it was them cranking up them 5G cell towers... it's now more radiation in the atmosphere than they ever have been any time in history


In the 1918 pandemic some people blamed both telegraph and electric lines for the virus. They were wrong too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Was you like most people sick at the beginning of the year and you don't know what it was


No, I got really sick in March. I had a lab test, and it was influenza Type A.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> No, I got really sick in March. I had a lab test, and it was influenza Type A.


March is the beginning of the year....from January thru March ALOT of people had a illness like myself that they never had before...mines was in January ...i couldn't breath and was having chest pains off and on for the entire month...and then it magically went away..



68350 said:


> OMG, get out the tin foil hats.


I'm not saying corona is 5g related but million of people falling mysteriously ill around the same time may be....fools are quick to close their mind and open their mouth



SpinalCabbage said:


> In the 1918 pandemic some people blamed both telegraph and electric lines for the virus. They were wrong too.


Yeah I bet who ever said they was "wrong" was a very trustworthy person that won't dare tell a lie for the US government


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 487391


You seem so smart and open minded and just a all around great person


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Keep a couple pair of tighty whiteys in your glove compartment. Offer it to your passengers to wear over their head if they did not bring a mask.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You seem so smart and open minded and just a all around great person


Thank you


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> The African American dummy back in action I see.


Don't bring race into this, please. Thank you.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> The African American dummy back in action I see.


Wtf...i no longer converse with my enemies...so I'll leave that between you and your maker&#128077;✌&#128521;


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I just love using the Ignore function here. 'nuf said.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Was you like most people sick at the beginning of the year and you don't know what it was... I was and most people I talked to was... I for one think it was them cranking up them 5G cell towers... it's now more radiation in the atmosphere than they ever have been any time in history


5G towers? Wait. Are you being sincere about this?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> 5G towers? Wait. Are you being sincere about this?


You don't have to believe me and you can call me crazy but do your own research about the effects of cell tower radiation


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You don't have to believe me and you can call me crazy but do your own research about the effects of cell tower radiation


No. I wholeheartedly think you believe this. No question.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> No. I wholeheartedly think you believe this. No question.


I don't wholeheartedly believe nothing I just know that cell towers work by radiation and every time they go up a g more radiation is put out in the atmosphere... If you think radiation does no harm to the human body then that's on you... I'm not here to convince you otherwise


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I don't wholeheartedly believe nothing I just know that cell towers work by radiation and every time they go up a g more radiation is put out in the atmosphere... If you think radiation does no harm to the human body then that's on you... I'm not here to convince you otherwise


But-but, I am nevertheless convinced, you've made it look effortless. Well done.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I don't wholeheartedly believe nothing I just know that cell towers work by radiation and every time they go up a g more radiation is put out in the atmosphere... If you think radiation does no harm to the human body then that's on you... I'm not here to convince you otherwise


So does radio. So do the previous cell phones. So do the cordless phones in my house. So does broadcast television (but not cable).

The only thing different about the latest cell phone technology is that it's the newest stuff to come out. When 6G comes out, there will be people who think it causes whatever the latest problem is. Ditto for 7G after that.

The pandemic is caused by a virus. Even Trump agrees with that, believe it or not.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes but the radiation from the 5G towers radiated the bugs flying near the towers, then the Wuhan bats ate the radiated bugs. The increased radiation in the bats also increased the radiation in their guano. The parasites and creatures living in the guano became radiated. Some of these creatures being ants were consumed by the endangered Pangolins which are known to host various viruses. As they slowly digested the radiated ants the viruses that the Pangolins host cross bread and mutated into COVID-19.

Scientist checking on the ever dwindling numbers of Pangolins became infected with COVID-19. The virus quickly spread throughout Wuhan and well the rest is history.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> So does radio. So do the previous cell phones. So do the cordless phones in my house. So does broadcast television (but not cable).
> 
> The only thing different about the latest cell phone technology is that it's the newest stuff to come out. When 6G comes out, there will be people who think it causes whatever the latest problem is. Ditto for 7G after that.
> 
> The pandemic is caused by a virus. Even Trump agrees with that, believe it or not.


If you reread my post.. I haven't once said that 5G was the cause of this pandemic... People like you want people like me to say silly things and then you can have some silly argument... I simply said 5G is putting more radiation in the atmosphere then that has ever been before and all the cell technology before is known to cause cancer and other ailments so increasing the radiation is going to cause more cancer and more ailments and yes some people have radiation sickness and it take time to adjust when they unload a massive dose of radiation in the atmosphere you don't have to believe it but it's still facts and it's not hard to find out for yourself... Where they put 3G and 4G towers at in the cow pastures the cowe stop producing milk... all these cases of birds dropping dead out the sky has been linked to them Crossing radio waves and their body's not being able to take it



FLKeys said:


> Yes but the radiation from the 5G towers radiated the bugs flying near the towers, then the Wuhan bats ate the radiated bugs. The increased radiation in the bats also increased the radiation in their guano. The parasites and creatures living in the guano became radiated. Some of these creatures being ants were consumed by the endangered Pangolins which are known to host various viruses. As they slowly digested the radiated ants the viruses that the Pangolins host cross bread and mutated into COVID-19.
> 
> Scientist checking on the ever dwindling numbers of Pangolins became infected with COVID-19. The virus quickly spread throughout Wuhan and well the rest is history.


 I don't even know if you're trying to be funny or not... But it just so happens from what I read Wuhan China was the first to get the 5G technology


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ya'll need to watch "Coronavirus Explained" on Netflix. It's short, has very reliable sources, and is incredibly informative.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


You lost me at grocery store.
I never pick up people from any grocery store,home depot, from the mall, hospitals.
Those r instant decline for me.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I only had one passenger not wearing a mask, when arrived, just drove away.
No thanks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I haven't once said that 5G was the cause of this pandemic... People like you want people like me to say silly things and then you can have some silly argument... I simply said 5G is putting more radiation in the atmosphere then that has ever been before and all the cell technology before is known to cause cancer and other ailments so increasing the radiation is going to cause more cancer and more ailments


So let's see if I have this right.

You're not saying that 5G caused the pandemic. Just that it's terrible because it causes lots of awful stuff, including cancer.


Bobbyk5487 said:


> Where they put 3G and 4G towers at in the cow pastures the cowe stop producing milk


You know what? That's just bullsh!t. Not even cowsh!t.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


You lost me at "cart filled".

Regardless, i would drive off. But i probably wouldn't have been there at all. I've had no luck with groceries and don't accept/cancel/shuffle those orders.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


explain why you think masks will stop a virus or slow the spread. I think its government propaganda, from a logical standpoint.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> explain why you think masks will stop a virus or slow the spread. I think its government propaganda, from a logical standpoint.


This is troll bait or what old timers would call 'flame bait'.

Masks work. Period. Not 100%, but they work. Data and facts support that.

And I think I smell a dirty sock for some reason. Huh. :thumbdown:


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> This is troll bait or what old timers would call 'flame bait'.
> 
> Masks work. Period. Not 100%, but they work. Data and facts support that.
> 
> And I think I smell a dirty sock for some reason. Huh. :thumbdown:


if you catch covid wilst wearing a mask can you sue the mask manufacturer? No! why? because they tell you on the box their product is only for sheep.
https://www.politifact.com/factchec...able-homemade-masks-are-effective-stopping-a/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DJCHIVES said:


> because they tell you on the box their product is only for sheep.


You know, sock, I head the earth is flat. I heard the moon landings never occurred. I have also heard the planets, sun etc rotate around earth.

Should I continue?

Mask producers, even N95, would be kinda dumb to say their mask is 100% effective. But I covered that ground in my first reply to you. Please do catch up.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> You know, sock, I head the earth is flat. I heard the moon landings never occurred. I have also heard the planets, sun etc rotate around earth.
> 
> Should I continue?
> 
> Mask producers, even N95, would be kinda dumb to say their mask is 100% effective. But I covered that ground in my first reply to you. Please do catch up.


N95 masks don't work either. post your facts that N95 can stop a flu virus let alone corona.

Mask producers are NOT dumb. thats why they NEVER say their mask is 100% effective. You only think that. It shows you are submissive.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

DJCHIVES said:


> N95 masks don't work either. post your facts that N95 can stop a flu virus let alone corona.
> 
> Mask producers are NOT dumb. thats why they NEVER say their mask is 100% effective. You only think that. It shows you are submissive.


Anybody who tosses the word "fact" around with any frequency is likely somebody to whom nobody should listen. Ask nearly any legitimate scientist.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> Just forget the damn mask. Don't drive if you're that worried about it.


&#128567; Mask up!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

You know that any site that calls itself "truth in media" isn't.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> So let's see if I have this right.
> 
> You're not saying that 5G caused the pandemic. Just that it's terrible because it causes lots of awful stuff, including cancer.
> 
> You know what? That's just bullsh!t. Not even cowsh!t.


Bill gates and WHO need closed minded people like you

"Health risks of cell towers radiation exposure
It was once believed that cell phone towers do not cause health risks or environmental damages. We now have access to research which shows the opposite to be true.
Research shows that dairy cows which were located near the cell towers had a measurable drop in milk yield. After relocation to a place without any transmitters, the milk yield went back to normal after five days. Then, when the cows were once again placed nearby towers, the same problems occurred. The study was published in 1998 and it is available here.
In 2007, levels of serotonin and melatonin in the blood were measured in people who live close to newly activated cell towers. These hormones are responsible for sleep regulation, mood and immune system functioning. The testing was made both before and after the activation of a new cell tower. In almost all of the participants, changes in hormonal levels were observed. You can read the whole study here.
Another study monitored more than 500 people living at varying distances from cell towers. This study showed changes in comfort levels depending on distance, for example, those living closest to the towers felt an increase in headaches. The results can be found here."
https://muditalab.com/why-living-close-to-gsm-towers-could-be-hazardous-for-your-health-ab3423a5fff6


Christinebitg said:


> You know that any site that calls itself "truth in media" isn't.


 you're just one of the enlightened ones... I bet you have a long-standing reputation as being the smartest one in every room you walk in


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


No.

Thank you for standing up for all of us.

Any time any of us take a stand because of safety issues or rideshare policy noncompliance issues we are educating the public that we are not fools that can be manipulated and pushed around. You are teaching them that using rideshare is a privilege which they can lose if they are jerks about it.

That helps all of us.

Likewise people that take clown car rides or infants with no car seats make it harder for the rest of us who won't take those risks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Bill gates and WHO need closed minded people like you


If Bill Gates comes up with a covid vaccine, you're darned right he can sign me up for it!



Bobbyk5487 said:


> This study showed changes in comfort levels depending on distance, for example, those living closest to the towers felt an increase in headaches.


Your study is "crap."


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> If Bill Gates comes up with a covid vaccine, you're darned right he can sign me up for it!
> 
> Your study is "crap."


You are a great deep thinker with a whole lot of intellectual Innovations in your future


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I will also send all PAX a preset message that I have saved in my phone.


Those cov-idiots already get a standard warning message from Uber - but they can't read. That's why they're cov-idiots!



SHalester said:


> No mask, no entry, no exceptions.


I've had a couple of pax who left me a 1-star simply 'cos I reminded them to wear one next time. It was my fault that I "put them on the spot" - like, how dare a measly Uber driver try to embarrass them! They're also the ones who claim, "don't worry - I don't have the virus!"


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> Those cov-idiots already get a standard warning message from Uber - but they can't read. That's why they're cov-idiots!
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of pax who left me a 1-star simply 'cos I reminded them to wear one next time. It was my fault that I "put them on the spot" - like, how dare a measly Uber driver try to embarrass them! They're also the ones who claim, "don't worry - I don't have the virus!"


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Just forget the damn mask. Don't drive if you're that worried about it.


Just forget the pax. They shouldn't be requesting a ride if they don't want to wear a mask.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

All right.... I'm ready.... take your best shots.
I wear a mask as little as possible. 
I spent most of April and May in and out of hospitals. The first time (this year) it was supposed liver failure. The second time, in Milford Hospital, it had something to do with imaginary friends and severe hallucinations. 

Both hospitals were filled to bursting with covid victims. I did not even catch a cold.
I see people driving in their cars, all alone, wearing masks. I see people walking on the beaches wearing masks. No doubt some of these people wear one to bed, so that they don't infect their pillows or teddy bears.

Hey, if it makes you feel better, or safer, by all means wear one. I will put one on if the customer is wearing one ... but for me that is simply being courteous.

HMMMN.... should I put down that for most of my adult life I've been a nudist ? Nah, you're right, too much information!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Retired Senior said:


> All right.... I'm ready.... take your best shots.
> I wear a mask as little as possible.
> I spent most of April and May in and out of hospitals. The first time (this year) it was supposed liver failure. The second time, in Milford Hospital, it had something to do with imaginary friends and severe hallucinations.
> 
> ...


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> All right.... I'm ready.... take your best shots.
> I wear a mask as little as possible.
> I spent most of April and May in and out of hospitals. The first time (this year) it was supposed liver failure. The second time, in Milford Hospital, it had something to do with imaginary friends and severe hallucinations.
> 
> ...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


>


Very funny.........


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


>


Missing him so Much .


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> All right.... I'm ready.... take your best shots.
> I wear a mask as little as possible.
> I spent most of April and May in and out of hospitals. The first time (this year) it was supposed liver failure. The second time, in Milford Hospital, it had something to do with imaginary friends and severe hallucinations.
> 
> ...


Many of those people wearing masks while driving alone are likely rideshare drivers. I prefer to take mine off between rides but that is because there tends to be a significant wait period between rides. Taking off the mask also means handling it which is bad because if the virus is on the mask and you touch it, you could spread it to yourself. Or vice-versa. This si especially true with an n95. Also the people you see may be a block or two away from picking up a passenger. I make sure my mask is on before pulling up to the passenger so you could see me seemingly driving alone with a mask on sometimes.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Just forget the damn mask. Don't drive if you're that worried about it.


Perfect...why drive if you are so concerned. Uber drivers who refuse to transport a Pax are throwing money away. Just go home and collect UI and make us trojans eat your lunch and dinner. Makes for a surge all day long.
..


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Paranoia the destroyer


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Many of those people wearing masks while driving alone are likely rideshare drivers. I prefer to take mine off between rides but that is because there tends to be a significant wait period between rides. Taking off the mask also means handling it which is bad because if the virus is on the mask and you touch it, you could spread it to yourself. Or vice-versa. This si especially true with an n95. Also the people you see may be a block or two away from picking up a passenger. I make sure my mask is on before pulling up to the passenger so you could see me seemingly driving alone with a mask on sometimes.














The super uber said:


> Perfect...why drive if you are so concerned. Uber drivers who refuse to transport a Pax are throwing money away. Just go home and collect UI and make us trojans eat your lunch and dinner. Makes for a surge all day long.
> ..


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


>


 HAHAHAHHA I AM LAUGHING MY ASS OFF! 
But, seriously speaking.... I had a best friend named Donald in the late 1960s and early 1970s. His father was the head of the emergency room at the local hospital, His parents were a little crazy on the subject of germs. They raised Don to be as germ free as possible. Donald was the last child in Trumbull Ct to suffer from polio. His face and upper torso looked like a Greek God's. One leg was normal. The other one was "withered". We all went our separate ways after high school ... I don't know if he is still alive or not, and I am not inclined to search for an answer, almost any probable answer would cause me pain.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> I wear a mask as little as possible.
> I spent most of April and May in and out of hospitals. The first time (this year) it was supposed liver failure.


Given your medical history, you should be as cautious as possible. If you DO catch it, your odds suck.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Given your medical history, you should be as cautious as possible. If you DO catch it, your odds suck.
> [/QU
> I know that conventional wisdom backs you up. I'm 67 and lately I have become afraid of dying without securing a safe and sustainable future for my 3 cats. My girlfriend is 15 years younger than me and even tho I care for her a great deal I worry about the cats more. She's human, she's smart. If she would stop drinking and lose 20 pounds she'd be beautiful. But it's the cats that curl up next to me when I go to bed.... my girl is up all night on her computer trying to make a fast buck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


Good for you


----------



## GhostRiderPortHope (Jun 8, 2020)

Definitely not the jerk


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

I have EXTREMELY good luck with sending the mask mesg (of course after 2 minutes) and have had very few problems with riders wearing masks. The thing to be careful of is being rude thus giving riders cause to complain. Drivers are getting deactivated NOT no mask cancellations, but for how they handle it. I took a screen shot of the rider app requirements, and just show them what they agreed to when requesting their ride. I will let them get in the car but the ride does not proceed until the mask is on place


----------



## Protower (Jul 24, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Background: I live in Florida. We just had 15,000 new coronavirus cases reported in the last 24 hours. My city has an order that masks are mandatory when in public.
> So I get a ping to a retail store. I see a couple with a cart filled but neither has a mask on. I keep the doors locked and with the window rolled down ask if they have masks. She claims that they do but they are in her backpack (note they are standing in front of the store). The guy goes to put the stuff in my trunk. I decide just to drive off and cancel for no mask.
> 
> My reasons:
> ...


You are correct no mask no ride period. You get in my vehicle i ask have a mask if they so no i simy say no mask no ride sorry its uber policy


----------

